# Rock marinade / Salad dressing



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I haven't tried this on rock yet, but I made some home made salad dressing last night that would probably be perfect on a nice filet.

In a Shaker combine the following:

3 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
5 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 Tbsp dijon mustard (I used 2 b/c I love dijon)
1 Tbsp finely chopped red onion
1 clove of garlic pressed or finely chopped
Oregano
Salt
Pepper

Now just shake until you can't shake no more.

MMMmmm goood.


----------

